# More bear permits due to run ins w/ bears



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2288231


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

WaHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am glad they are increasing the tag numbers, but I wish one of the stated reasons was to reduce predation on fawns/calves by bears each spring. Bears on some units/ranges has major impacts on fawn survival. I have seen an increase in bears, in fact I have seen bears in areas the last two years where I never saw bears or bear sign before.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I wanna see a bear.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> I wanna see a bear.


Look at silvertips avatar.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 7 points for bear -()/- -()/- -()/- I will be doing it with a bow . WOOOHOOO I SHOULD DRAW


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna see a bear.
> ...


Got to be careful he's not your average Bear! :mrgreen: Heya BOO BOO


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Does he like picanick baskets?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Add 2 and 2.

2. The Wildlife Board hasn't met to set this Spring's tag numbers yet.
+
2. The DWR has ignored hunters' reports of excessive bear numbers in some parts of the state for a couple years. Now public reports of bear sightings (which we know happened before but weren't being reported) moves them to act?
______
4. Speculation for purposes of public relations

Bunnell deserves a raise.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Add 2 and 2.
> 
> 2. The Wildlife Board hasn't met to set this Spring's tag numbers yet.
> +
> ...


Good post!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO now hopfuy you can draw your tag this year coming up.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> STEVO now hopfuy you can draw your tag this year coming up.


Im hoping so. I have 6 points, not quite max, but by looking at the draw odds for last year I have a pretty good chance. Im hoping for a bookcliffs tag, even though its a long shot. The past few years Ive just been putting in for the points because its kinda hard to get off work in april. Next year Im going for the tag


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i think you will do alright and have a good chance of drawing


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

STEVO said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO now hopfuy you can draw your tag this year coming up.
> ...


I've been putting in for the same tag for a few years now ever since I went coyote calling close by there and brought in a black bear instead. The landowner where I was at wishes I would have practiced the three s rule as he has had alot of encounters with black bears there. It certainly seems like a promising hunt.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:
 

> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Thats what Ive heard also. I havent been in that area much, but from what I hear that would be my best chance for a spot & stalk type of hunt. I might toughen up & try for the archery tag :shock: , But its a little far to drive once or twice a week to re-fill a bait station. I know a guy that has property down on Argyle canyon. They also have alot of bear problems. He has set out a couple trail cams about 50 yards from his cabin. There are some pretty big bears on the pics -)O(-


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It is quit the drive. I miss the summer I lived in Bonanza and was able to frequent much of the area. It is amazing the amount of wildlife that can be found along the White River too.


----------

